# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  MULTISIM ερώτηση

## B_dancer

Ρε παιδια που ειναι τα TRIMMER στο multisim????

Ευχαριστω

----------


## tasosmos

Νομιζω δεν εχει ξεχωριστο εξαρτημα, χρησιμοποιεις ποτενσιομετρο και αν φτιαχνεις τυπωμενο αλλαζεις το footprint μετα.

----------

